# Is it a collection or not?



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I was putting some recently purchased books into collections, when I noticed a collection on the list I didn't recognise, and that had 'no items' in it. 'I'll delete that when I've finished' I thought.

But when I pressed 'done' and went back to the home page view of the collections, it wasn't there. 'Maybe it only lists collections that have a book in them' I thought. So I put one of the new books just into that collection. But once again, when I pressed 'done' and went back to the home page view, the collection wasn't listed - and the book was still listed after the collections, as though it wasn't in any collection at all. I tried pressing 'cloud' instead of 'device' on the home page and once again the collection wasn't shown there and book was still listed after the collection list, ticked to show it was on the device.

The only time the collection appears is when I'm in 'add to collection' mode. It's not a real problem but I don't understand what's happening and I'd like to delete it for tidiness sake!


EDIT: forgot to say - I'm using a PW2


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Whether or not you see the collections has to do with several things.  Of course there are two separate 'sorts' from the home page and how you work those together affects what you see. 

ALSO, since a recent update, you can 'star' your collections -- which basically means, show them on this device.  If you've not starred a collection, you can put things into it, but you won't see it listed on that device.  This works with both the 2012 and 2013 paperwhite models.

Check in LTK -- there are a couple of update threads about it . . . or maybe someone here will be along soon to explain better.  I admit I've not played with it much as it came out while I was deep into tax season and, since then, I've just not bothered. 

eta:  part of the issue is that it uses 'cloud collections' -- so if you have collections on other kindle devices, maybe a Fire, you'll see that on your PW as well, even if you never have used it there.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, Ann - in a round about way that did help!

I always keep my home page set for 'all items' and sorted by collection. All of my collections - that showed - were starred, meaning they are set to show in all views (though I didn't set them as such, they merely turned up like that when I did the relevant update).

By changing 'all items' to 'collections' it listed all the collections - including that odd one I was trying to get at. By right clicking on it I was able to change it to 'show in all views' and tada! there it was, starred, when I went back to my usual set up. I can now change it or delete it.

I think it's misleading though. When you long press on a collection on the home page there's an option to 'show only in collections view' (which un-stars it) but it doesn't mean it will only show when_ sorted_ by collection, as opposed to author etc - it means when _filtered_ by collection instead of 'all items' or 'books' etc.

So it really wasn't anything to do with the cloud - a whole 'nother set of problems! - just how it was filtered, rather than sorted.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I do think there's some lack of logic in the 'system' the programmers designed to sort/filter/ organize books on the kindle.  Almost makes me feel like the folks doing that design work aren't really big readers themselves. 

Glad you figured it out!


----------

